# Audison VOCE AV 5.1k



## 08Diesel (Dec 10, 2016)

I‘m really getting frustrated with trying to set the levels of this amplifier. I tried a DD-1, a liumy multimeter with the oscilloscope function, a multimeter. Still can’t figure out what’s going on.
alpine ilx-w650 head unit, 
Dayton audio dsp-408
audison amplifier 
DD-1 Test. Tracks for the head unit turn the volume all the way up (35) no distortion detected 
DD-1 40 Hz -10 dB turn sub channel levels all the way up no distortion 
DD-1 1000 Hz -5 dB mids levels all the way up no distortion 

calculated voltage for setting them with a multimeter
4 ohm sub load amplifier rated at 600 watts = sq root of (4 x 600) = 48.99
hook up the multimeter turns levels all the way up about 12 volts max?
8 ohm tweeter amplifier is 75 watts at 4 ohms, so = sq root of (8 x 37.5) = 17.32
hook up the multimeter turn levels all the way about 8 volts max
i can’t read the liumy meter to look at the sine wave and determine where the the distortion starts
i set the dsp to by pass the eq, I don’t understand 
set gains on my JL amps no problems , I can’t believe there’s no distortion in the system am I missing something?
Help please


----------

